# Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio baby!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Picked up my new beast about 3 weeks ago now, absolutely in love with it! Tbf the paint is very good, very minimal swirls and not overly bad peel. (Except the Cf bonnet & roof)

Cannot believe I own one, and cannot wait to get her fully protected 






































❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sat in one of these at a recent car show where Alfa Romeo had some of their cars on show, it was in the grey color with yellow calipers, it's a stunning car and the engine sounds sweet. You lucky girl  Even I admit it's a much nicer looking car than the BMW M3 it's up against. Enjoy.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Lovely looking car:argie:...enjoy every second of it :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely -


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow beautiful car that enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a lovely car and looks in very good condition having said that it will be in much better condition after you have put some work into it,personally I would love to have a go at that engine bay. Enjoy your lovely new Italian motor.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Just noticed the WAX number plate love it


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Saw one of these out the other day for the first time. The noise is glorious! Enjoy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice car.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

You're off my Christmas card list now.....


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning :argiene of these is no 1 in my dream garage list


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Very jealous, love these and yours is stunning! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Bet that sounds fantastic, very nice


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Lovely:argie:


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

That's a thing of beauty. Sat in a mates one a couple of years ago and loved it. 

Your a lucky girl.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car!! 

A Clio V6 and this, have you won the lottery?! Lol :doublesho


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

"cannot wait to get her fully protected" - yes we are on a detailing forum and yes it will be nice when its sparkling after a detail but i think the appropriate comment here should be..

"cannot wait to drive the nuts of it" :driver:

Stunning car, congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking at one of these as my next car, used of course... Very jealous! It's properly stunning.


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Usually not an alfa fan but what a beauty!!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This Looks amazing Dawn but going French to Italian now lol!

Have you still got both V6s? What's the current horde


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Car porn and in the best colour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow. That's beautiful. 

Health to enjoy, Dawn!

Cooks


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my word

Love this Motor!

Congratulations!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes congratulations that is one superb motor enjoy as I'm sure you will.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Very cool car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome looking car


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tissues please.

I've only ever seen one other on the road and it was quite a presence I must say.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Stunning car. I remember when these came out and thinking I'd love one of those. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Saw one of these in the dark in a car park last night. Had to take a quick detour to go inspect. Probably looked like I was looking for something to steal haha


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Not jealous:wall: not jealous :wall: not jealous :wall: not jealous :wall:

Absolutely love your car:argie: did you get the carbon bucket seats:thumb: best colour by far:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone who isn't jealous of your new motor does not love cars, a very beautiful car inside and out.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dawn fantastic choice , great colour choice as well , this car will prove all the doughters wrong, the performance can be used in that car sounds great great gear box and looks, enjoy and well done on your choice a review and updates would be great


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations Dawn nice one enjoy.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Was just saying today in work how much I'd like one of these...would be a cracking 1st Alfa


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Your not a true petrolhead until you have owned an Alfa. this is a beaut. congratulations.


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

Gorgeous  for me its one of the best alpha have ever done  jealous is an understatement. Enjoy as im definatly sure you will 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning motor Dawn!

Enjoy your new ride :driver:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Stunning, absolutely stunning.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunning


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice! Enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## LeeS (Jan 27, 2014)

Mmmmmm..... gorgeous... Can I have a ride in it please ???? Pretty please ??? :driver:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys. I'm over the moon with her, only down side is she fills up the garage!

Manual gear shift is an animal, it's like your unleashing the hounds! Absolutely bonkers.

She drives a lot smoother is manual mode too, and pulls away quicker.

I'm undecided to fitting alloy gaiters, really want to protect my wheels. (Only ever curbed my wheels once) But they're so pretty!

I don't know which I love more, this or my Betty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank goodness, you got a real car  it's beautiful Dawn.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

My mates got the 280 petrol, he loves it. 
Yours looks the business. Enjoy.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

looks good, but for me, front looks like bmw 1 series and rear like lexus


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

LSpec said:


> looks good, but for me, front looks like bmw 1 series and rear like lexus


You better get yourself along to the nearest opticians ASAP 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dado5 (Sep 19, 2012)

Love it.....and have an Alfa Giulietta which is bril!

Have you seen the Alfa owner forum here

http://www.alfaowner.com/Forum/alfa-giulietta/1107945-back-from-the-detailers.html

where someones had KDS do a detail? Thought you might be interested.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dawn, you still kept your collection of Clio's? I'd find it hard to believe you've sold some of them.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ibiza55 said:


> Dawn, you still kept your collection of Clio's? I'd find it hard to believe you've sold some of them.


Oh yes! Got more than ever! Lol, need a good clear out though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

A stunner of a machine, got to sit in one at Carfest and it was a beauty - she had it with the Sparco Carbon seats.

Got talking to her for a while and she started it up for me, sounded sweet, then put it in race, the exhaust flaps opened and OMG what a sound 

Did really like the comment she said though - someone had a sense of humour at Alfa as they've put an ECO mode in it


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Stunning car, always wanted a Alfa Romeo and the Brera has always been top of the list but this has made me think twice!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As said above truly stunning car, there’s one at the end of my road in the same colour but unfortunately he doesn’t love his as much as it’s already covered in swirls and he’s curbed one of the wheels bumping it up the kerb outside his house


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Rim gaiters are a good idea due to the rears being wider than the fronts, as are winter tyres the Corsa’s are great when heated up but useless in winter.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Very very nice, really like these


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice, my friend had a 1750 GT with red leather what a great car.

John Tht.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

how have i only just seen this!!

Honestly 100% Jealous - she looks beautiful!


----------



## Edmonster (Nov 28, 2017)

Simply lovely


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

More than nice! Looks fantastic. How are you getting on with it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Lovely car, there are a couple in Lausanne and the sound they make is incredible. 

The colour really suits the car !


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a sweet looking car. injoy it


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

What a beauty. I love the shape and lines of my F80 M3, and didn't think anything could match or beat it for looks but these are just as good looking. Alfa really pulled their finger out on this, may get one after the m3, but I really want an m5/6


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just stunning


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes - I think Alfa have hit a home run with this car - a stunner!!
And what an engine!!


----------

